# What length plow to get??



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm getting a new work/plow truck in a few weeks. A new 2015 Ram 2500 4x4. My current plow truck in my 2007 Ram 1500 Quad Cab Short Box that's in my sig. I have a Fisher SD 7.5' plow on it (I'm keeping the truck and plow as is). My '07 1500 has actually worked quite well the last 2 seasons. However, I'm gaining more and more customers so I figured I might as well step up to the 2500 and a heavier duty plow.

Now here is the hard part. I'm getting Fishers new HD2 plow. I'm not sure if I should go with a 8' or an 8.5' plow. My dealer is kind of steering me towards the 8' plow. I plow mostly driveways, mostly singles with some doubles and a few small lots. 

Would having a plow that's 1 foot wider (6 inches on each side) then the one I have now make that much of a difference? What do you guys/gals recommend?

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

8 foot and the get wings. 
Why not the xls?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

X2 on that. If you're going with an 8' might as well go with something that can be 10' if needed


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Bigger is better 90% of the time. Only you know the details of ur current list.

With that being said, the xls gives the best of both worlds and then some.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

A 8.5 V allows for getting into most places, relocate snow, etc... If you find yourself getting into bigger work you can add wings when the time comes.


----------



## JoeG3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Do your research on width of new truck and width of plow at full angle. Don't learn the hard way that the 8' might not be wide enough at full angle. My Silverado 2500 I had to get a 8.5 xv2 if I went any smaller on the blade I would be riding on the mound.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I want to stick with a regular straight blade plow. 

Ram's body builders guide says my truck is 6 ft. 7.4 in. (79.4 inches) wide, not including the mirrors.

Fisher says their HD2 8 ft. plow is 7 ft. 2 in. wide at full angle and their HD2 8.5 ft. is 7 ft. 7 in. wide at full angle. So either will fit. 

I think I'm going to go by some of my driveways that are on the narrow side and take a really good look. Then go from there. 

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's wrong with an xls or V ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

you don't need to get fancy and go wings or Vee but I suggest the 8.5' blade. Will keep your mirrors out of the bushes, let you clean closer while keeping your truck a safe distance. I have customers doing drives with 9 foot blades very successfully. I drive the same truck you have and while if has decent turning Nimble is not a word I'd use to describe it. Much easier and quicker with a larger blade.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

what's the difference in price for the extra foot?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I find doing driveways with my V blade easier then a straight blade. More control over the snow and less run off trails when back dragging if you leave the wings retracted a little bit so it's scooping the snow in reverse.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

You should absolutely get an expandable plow such as the Western Wideout, Fisher XLS or SnowEx 8'10" Power Plow. They are so much more versatile than a regular straight blade. Don't be deterred from them because you're doing drives. I've done a ton of driveways with my Blizzard 8611LP. On light fluffy snows it's priceless to be able to backdrage 11' wide with a heavy blade. Don't know why guys are buying plain straight blades anymore. Yes, it will cost more, but you'll get done faster.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It's not always about length, width matters also


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2006559 said:


> It's not always about length, width matters also


Sooooo "Tuna Can" is one of your alias's.......


----------



## mike ward (Nov 29, 2008)

I won't buy another straight blade for a F350 and Up. We run western and like the wide-out. I would not ever want to plow with a straight blade again.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

dieselss;2006398 said:


> What's wrong with an xls or V ?


Nothing at all.

My dealer told me I can't angle the plow while back blading with a V plow. That won't work for me.

I don't want a XLS plow.

So I'm going to stay with a straight blade.

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

gc3;2006414 said:


> what's the difference in price for the extra foot?


Not enough to make a difference.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

NYH1;2006619 said:


> My dealer told me I can't angle the plow while back blading with a V plow. That won't work for me.


You can't angle it per say but you can move the wings around.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Straight blade equals WRONG. Straight blades are the worst available option left.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Harleyjeff;2006627 said:


> Straight blade equals WRONG. Straight blades are the worst available option left.


I still prefer a straight blade over a shovel or walk behind snow blower...


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

NYH1;2006619 said:


> Nothing at all.
> 
> My dealer told me I can't angle the plow while back blading with a V plow. That won't work for me.
> 
> NYH1.


I don't understand that statement.... Please (if you would) explain what you mean. 
I have a V and can put it in any position forward or reverse and I have a back drag angle added to it.


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

NYH1;2006215 said:


> I'm getting a new work/plow truck in a few weeks. A new 2015 Ram 2500 4x4. My current plow truck in my 2007 Ram 1500 Quad Cab Short Box that's in my sig. I have a Fisher SD 7.5' plow on it (I'm keeping the truck and plow as is). My '07 1500 has actually worked quite well the last 2 seasons. However, I'm gaining more and more customers so I figured I might as well step up to the 2500 and a heavier duty plow.
> 
> Now here is the hard part. I'm getting Fishers new HD2 plow. I'm not sure if I should go with a 8' or an 8.5' plow. My dealer is kind of steering me towards the 8' plow. I plow mostly driveways, mostly singles with some doubles and a few small lots.
> 
> ...


If you are planning on staying mostly residential and small commercial then I would go 8 ft. If you plan on growing into larger properties then keep your old truck for residential and go 8.5.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

NYH1;2006619 said:


> Nothing at all.
> 
> My dealer told me I can't angle the plow while back blading with a V plow. That won't work for me.
> 
> ...


Was he talking about a boss plow?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2006697 said:


> Was he talking about a boss plow?


I'm pretty sure Boss now puts Smart Locks on all the new plows, they were standard on my DXT.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Doughboy12;2006668 said:


> I don't understand that statement.... Please (if you would) explain what you mean.
> I have a V and can put it in any position forward or reverse and I have a back drag angle added to it.


I have a few driveways that I have to adjust the angle of my plow (some quite a bit) while I'm back blading. My Fisher Dealer told me I can't move a Fisher V blade once I start to back blade with it. He also mentioned that Fisher V blades don't have relief valves and I really SHOULDN'T (not that I COULDN'T) move it once I set it down to go forward.

I want to keep it simple, stick with what I know works for me, that's a straight blade.

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

NYH1;2006874 said:


> I have a few driveways that I have to adjust the angle of my plow (some quite a bit) while I'm back blading. My Fisher Dealer told me I can't move a Fisher V blade once I start to back blade with it. He also mentioned that Fisher V blades don't have relief valves and I really SHOULDN'T (not that I COULDN'T) move it once I set it down to go forward.
> 
> I want to keep it simple, stick with what I know works for me, that's a straight blade.
> 
> Thanks, NYH1.


you must have completely misunderstood him or he doesn't know what he's talking about


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I want to keep it simple, stick with what I know works for me, that's a straight blade.

An xls IS a straight blade FYi. It has expandable wings. Just saying.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I appreciate everyone advice!

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you put a V blade slightly in the V position when back dragging you can contain more snow and have less run off. This will cut down on your plowing time. Same theory as pushing snow in the scoop position as opposed to using a straight blade to do the same thing.

If you decide to get a V buy one that you can install the factory wings on. They're extremely fast. V blades are also quicker pushing up the snow left by the street plow.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I think he means when you backdrag with a vee. I know with my Fisher if I try to move it while backdragging it just goes into full scoop which is really annoying. I guess I've gotten used to not trying to move the plow while backdragging


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Sticking with what you know is fine, however it is not always the most efficient method. The technology has come a long way since just straight blades. If it were me I would spend the extra money and get a 9'6 v or the expandable. 
It sounds like your business is growing and down the road you may very well wish you had gotten a larger more efficient plow. 
If you are completely set on a straight blade I would get a 9'6. Your truck can handle it so why not


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

If your totally set on a straight blade then I would at least look at the expandable straights. It would at least be better than the straight and it would help you in your commercial lots that you do. look at some videos on YouTube and the brand's site.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

After thinking about it for a while, I'm seriously considering getting a Fisher XTreme 8.5' V Plow instead of the HD2 straight Plow. I really don't need a V Plow right now. However knowing that I can use it as a straight plow and a V plow if/when needed is kind of nice. Who knows, once I have it on, I might end up using it in V-mode more then I think I will right now. 

Thanks for the input, NYH1!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

NYH1;2009331 said:


> After thinking about it for a while, I'm seriously considering getting a Fisher XTreme 8.5' V Plow instead of the HD2 straight Plow. I really don't need a V Plow right now. However knowing that I can use it as a straight plow and a V plow if/when needed is kind of nice. Who knows, once I have it on, I might end up using it in V-mode more then I think I will right now.
> 
> Thanks for the input, NYH1!


A V plow does come in handy when you have larger amounts of snow storms dropped. We didn't get hit like you guys did but on some of the roads the drifts were 5 feet tall in spots and narrowed in. If I didn't have my v plow I wouldn't have got through


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

NYH1;2006619 said:


> Nothing at all.
> 
> My dealer told me I can't angle the plow while back blading with a V plow. That won't work for me.
> 
> ...


The dealer may mean that it can't be angled while it's in V position, which is technically correct (going forward or backdragging). Just take it out of V mode tho.

I have a Western 8.5 V with wings; love it. Would never buy a plow that is only a straight plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My vee is around 11'4", I couldn't inmagine using anything smaller.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

Anything a straight blade can do, a Vee can do better 

Don't buy a 3/4-ton truck, then go and buy a 1/2-ton blade.

8.5 XV or XV2 would be a nice fit. Not to wide and you can get wings if you want. You have the option to scoop both in forward, and when backblading. I've had no problems angling mine when in reverse. I'm pretty sure you need to talk to a new sales dude.

Just because your truck is smaller than the width of the blade means nothing, if you go with an 8', at full angle, you have to factor in how long your truck is. If you are turning you're going to be packing unplowed snow.

XLS or XV1/2 if you're stuck on Fisher, and trying to make a living. It will be night and day over that 7.5 you currently have.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2009434 said:


> My vee is around 11'4", I couldn't inmagine using anything smaller.


Do you think a Durge can handle that much blade......


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I like the Fisher 8.5' XTreme V Plow. The sides are 31" tall, only 5" taller then my 7.5' SD plow which is 26". So it should work fine. Any taller and I'd have to consider something else. 

I do quite a bit of back blading. Would it be worth getting the Back Drag Edge kit? 

Thanks, NYH1.


----------

